# If God wanted me to join the army....



## Cat

I'd have been born with green, baggy skin and a will made of steel.I've got the will and luckily for me, the army provides the green and baggy part!

Now that I've got your attention...my story.

I started the application process in 2002 after completing a six week cadet course in Cold Lake Alberta. Originally I was going in for Arty NCM out of Ottawa, with a side application in for RMC come 2003. Due to my inability to perform the proper military pushups I was unsucessful at that time. So I put my military dream on hold, moved to St. Catharines Ontario and began pursuing a degree is psychology. Another application went into Lincoln and Welland this time for Infanty Officer in 2005, again in 2006 - all paperwork handed in, called the recruiter endlessly, nothing was done....keep on soldiering. That recruiter no longer works as a recruiter...I wonder why...haha


So it took me another few months with CFRC Hamilton to get all my paperwork together from Ottawa and the reserve unit, and I got my interview re-done in early September. However becasue of my work schedule and the re-introduction of the PT test(and not having PT testers schedules available) I haven't been able to enroll yet.

Due to a change in life goals, I've recently decided that I would like to go RegForce NCM and possibly finish my education later. I simply feel more called into the service then called to sit in a classroom right now. 

So...it's been a few years but I'm calling CFRC Hamilton tomorrow to talk to them about changing my application. I've also started a new PT regime, which will be getting more intense as soon as I get over a lovely kidney infection.

Here's hoping to be in uniform before 2009...lol!


----------



## 1feral1

Good luck, and drink lots of h2o to flush those kidneys!!

Wes


----------



## Cat

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Good luck, and drink lots of h2o to flush those kidneys!!
> 
> Wes



haha, thanks. I'm working on it.

Happy New Year


----------



## Mike Baker

All I can say is best of luck to you. But don't forget the be in the best shape you can be in, because if your not, it will be hard. I am doing a lot more PT to prepair for the Reserves. Cheers!


----------



## Franko

Good luck and drink your cranberry juice.        

Regards


----------



## Cat

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> All I can say is best of luck to you. But don't forget the be in the best shape you can be in, because if your not, it will be hard. I am doing a lot more PT to prepair for the Reserves. Cheers!



i was able to exceed the female and meet the male requirements before I got sick...now that I'm on the mend I'm really working on my PTagain...I will not be a burden to my section...and that means at least meeting the male standards....I don't like the double standard and I really dont want people thinking that that's what I aspire too...

lol...sorry, ranting...

Good luck to you too


----------



## Cat

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Good luck and drink your cranberry juice.
> 
> Regards



thanks 

and I'm so tired of cranberry joice I'm ready to kill whoever invented ocean spray....
but ya gotta do what ya gotta do...can't give the military my mind, body and soul if my body is already broken


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Cat....I have PMed a friend of mine on here who is a recruiter in Hamilton. He is in the office today but they are slightly reduced manning till next week. He will probably send you a PM but you should try the center today also. good luck in your application.


----------



## armyvern

Cat said:
			
		

> Another application went into Lincoln and Welland this time for Infanty Officer in 2005, again in 2006 - all paperwork handed in, called the recruiter endlessly, nothing was done....keep on soldiering. That recruiter no longer works as a recruiter...I wonder why...haha



Probably doesn't work there anymore because it's only a 2-3 year stint.  

IHS ...

Never PM him to ask for dirt on me!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Cat said:
			
		

> i was able to exceed the female and meet the male requirements before I got sick...now that I'm on the mend I'm really working on my PTagain...I will not be a burden to my section...and that means at least meeting the male standards....I don't like the double standard and I really dont want people thinking that that's what I aspire too...
> 
> lol...sorry, ranting...
> 
> Good luck to you too


Thats a good goal to push for, good on you. 

Cheers
Baker


----------



## armyvern

So when you initially failed the push-up (as per your first post) standard (that'd been female standard), I'll take it since then you've improved enough to meet the male standard since then, but then became sick?

Just trying to sort this all out in my head.

Remember that the initial standards of CF Express pushups (male or female) are minimal requirements, setting your goals to _exceed the male standard_ are about right. There's a few of us about who try to accomplish that -- you are on the right path.


----------



## Cat

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Probably doesn't work there anymore because it's only a 2-3 year stint.
> 
> IHS ...
> 
> Never PM him to ask for dirt on me!!  ;D



Hehe, the guy that took over for him as the unit recruiter had a few words on the gentleman, who I like very much as a person....and none of them were overly nice, at least not as far as his recruitment for officers was concerned. There was a great guy out of Hamilton there though, who was of great help..MacKenzie I beleive his name is...

Ah well, gettin' er done now


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Cat said:
			
		

> Hehe, the guy that took over for him as the unit recruiter had a few words on the gentleman, who I like very much as a person....and none of them were overly nice, at least not as far as his recruitment for officers was concerned. There was a great guy out of Hamilton there though, who was of great help..MacKenzie I beleive his name is...
> 
> Ah well, gettin' er done now



I don't think your all thinking of the same person. My bud just got there last year and he said he'd drop you a PM today. I'd be careful about listening to what other people have to say about other people.....my buddy is a CFR (Commissioned from the Ranks) with over 30 years in the mob, I can assure you he would be helpful...but hey if you're thinking he's probably not a nice guy do things your way. Cheers.


----------



## Cat

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I don't think your all thinking of the same person. My bud just got there last year and he said he'd drop you a PM today. I'd be careful about listening to what other people have to say about other people.....my buddy is a CFR (Commissioned from the Ranks) with over 30 years in the mob, I can assure you he would be helpful...but hey if you're thinking he's probably not a nice guy do things your way. Cheers.



I was just refering to some less then lovely past recruiting experiances,mostly at the PRes unit level. I take each new recruiter as I take everyone else, I'll deffinately listen to what your buddy has to say, can never hear too much or learn too much


----------



## MP 811

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Cat....I have PMed a friend of mine on here who is a recruiter in Hamilton. He is in the office today but they are slightly reduced manning till next week. He will probably send you a PM but you should try the center today also. good luck in your application.



I know who your friend is IHS....................his office is down the hall from my desk!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I know who your friend is IHS....................his office is down the hall from my desk!



Very cool...say hi to him for me. I hear you guys are pretty busy, that bodes well for the future....Cheers.


----------



## MP 811

ya, I might see him tomorrow.  Not done leave until the 7th but I should go in to catch up on email and whatnot....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

MP 811 said:
			
		

> ya, I might see him tomorrow.  Not done leave until the 7th but I should go in to catch up on email and whatnot....



You guys are super dedicated. He said he was doing the same thing tomorrow. You guys will be all ready for all the new recruits that made New Year's resolutions to join the CF on Monday!


----------



## Cat

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> You guys are super dedicated. He said he was doing the same thing tomorrow. You guys will be all ready for all the new recruits that made New Year's resolutions to join the CF on Monday!



 I'd say I fit into that group....but I've been trying too long for it to be a resolution....


----------



## MP 811

well, I hope they're ready.  Im being posted out soon so im not much of a help there anymore im afraid!


----------



## armyvern

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I don't think your all thinking of the same person. My bud just got there last year and he said he'd drop you a PM today. I'd be careful about listening to what other people have to say about other people.....my buddy is a CFR (Commissioned from the Ranks) with over 30 years in the mob, I can assure you he would be helpful...but hey if you're thinking he's probably not a nice guy do things your way. Cheers.



Yeah,

I'm talking about the same person.  Those old time EME guys ...

He's a spy. Ask him -- he'll tell you.


----------



## MP 811

oh vern, I dont have to ask him, he readily volunteers the info to me!..........lol


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> I'm talking about the same person.  Those old time EME guys ...
> 
> He's a spy. Ask him -- he'll tell you.



YEPPER those EME folks can't be trusted...hehehehe


----------



## CFR FCS

Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Hey I resemble that remark!



OOPS....busted!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Hey I resemble that remark!



Don't you mean resent?


----------



## Meridian

Cat said:
			
		

> and the re-introduction of the PT test(



The PT test was removed from the Reserve World?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

It was but now it has been reinstated.


----------



## Cat

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> So when you initially failed the push-up (as per your first post) standard (that'd been female standard), I'll take it since then you've improved enough to meet the male standard since then, but then became sick?
> 
> Just trying to sort this all out in my head.
> 
> Remember that the initial standards of CF Express pushups (male or female) are minimal requirements, setting your goals to _exceed the male standard_ are about right. There's a few of us about who try to accomplish that -- you are on the right path.



I failed the original pushup standard in 2003(ish) . Yes, I've worked my rear off recently to get my pushups up to standard while waiting for my paperwork to come through and have another chance at the PT Test.  Then I  got sick and haven't been able to do much for the past month, and am just starting to get back into the routine now(a;though I've been told to hold off a little longer). I'm actually debating holding off on re-doing my interview to get into better shape again.

I'll deffinately keep that in mind and try to exceed the male standard on my own. I was aiming to meet that standard just in the limited time I've had - 3 jobs + school. Now that I'll have a little more time, I'll aim to exceed


----------



## Cat

Well I called into set up my interview today - re-interview is now for the 28th of January.

I also found out that my landlord is an idiot and is trying to have me evicted becasue he didn't cash my cheque. So I might not even be in St. Catharines come the 28th. Talk about frustrating...

ah well, now that I've ranted - time to straighten things out with the landlord...

soldier on


----------



## Cat

So my stupid kidney infection won't go away and I have to go back in to get put on more drugs (joy). Plus I'm still waiting on my interview and everything else to follow it.

Newest - but not overly new obstacle; getting my significant other to support my foray into the military. I know why he's not keen on it, but it's not as though we're 
a)married 
b) living together 
c) will be living together for a while

I know alot of relationships don't survive the military but I'd like to give this the best chance possible. He knows he can't stop me but it's just depressing. We already only see each other once a month, so I'm hoping that will remain possible.

I'm very frustrated with everything at the moment, but I really want this to work. It's also not overly fun trying to get my workouts in when I've got this lovely fever hanging around and am pulling an hour of sleep per night on average. 

I know this is more of a rant but I'm really trying to make things work. Another 2 hours and I'm off for a run, doctors and calling CFRC again. 

Hope everyone else is having a better week.

 Soldier on


----------



## Cat

So bugging CFRC was actually a good idea. I stopped in today to make sure my file and such was in order and got my interview moved up - to Friday. I'm psyched although getting a litte more nervous. I know I have what it takes, it's just seeming like a huge step right now to pack up what's been expected of me for the past 21 years and go live my dream.

Found out that my interviewer is the same Lieutenant(N) who interviewed me the last time. 

However on a slightly more negative note I ran into one of myleast favorite recruiters today as well and got the "well we already talked, why didn't you just call in " and a few dirty looks. I really don't get what this person's issue is with me. I asked for information and didn't get answers from them - so I went elsewhere. I get a little nervous when a recruiter can't tell me how long my medical is good for or how long my file will remain active if I don't contact them.

Well there's my good new and my mini rant. Yay...looking forward to Friday


----------



## omgLiam

Congrats on getting the interview booked. I had my Medical, CFAT and interview on monday there. I found the interview the roughest, but the Cpt. grilled me over my university marks for a good while.

I'm sure yours will go a lot smoother given you've already been interviewed by this Lt. Good luck!


----------



## IntlBr

My only question is how were you in the CIC for three years (as your profile says), when you've been trying to be recruited?

A CT would have sufficed, no?


----------



## PMedMoe

Somebody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can CT to the Reg F from CIC, only from the Res F.


----------



## Gunner98

You are wrong:

ADM(HR-Mil) Instruction 07/05
Canadian Forces Component Transfer http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0705_admhrmil_e.asp#7

Excerpt:
2.2 Sub-components

There are no sup-components of the Reg F. QR&O 2.034 Reserve Force Sub-Components, provides that the* sub- components of the Res F* are the following: 

Primary Reserve (P Res); 
Supplementary Reserve (Supp Res); 
Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC); and 
Canadian Rangers (Cdn Rangers).

2.3 Component Transfer (CT)

A Component Transfer (CT) is a transfer from one component of the CF to another and is characterized as follows:

it is continuous service because it does not involve release from the CF; 
it is a release from one component and an enrolment into another component; 
the member must consent; and 
the member must be accounted for on the gaining component’s establishment.

2.4 Sub-component Transfer (SCT)

A Sub-component Transfer (SCT) is a transfer from one sub-component of the Res F to another.


----------



## PMedMoe

Wow, you do learn something new everyday!!   ;D  I did know that time in the CIC counts towards your CD, so maybe I should have figured out the CT bit.  :-[


----------



## Gunner98

Another ref for CT CIC to Reg:  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5002/3_e.asp

Table -  From: Cadet Instructors Cadre  To: Regular Force  Admin Org responsibile: CFRC


----------



## Cat

Woot! 

Interiew is over and done - passed it with no issues. Now I'm just waiting for my actaul offer of employment and BMQ. Apparently once the ball is rolling - it rolls fast. Gotta pack up my room here in St. Catharines and move back to my parents house once I've been sworn in, and I've been told to expect to be course loaded for the first week in February.

I walked around downtown Hamilton and St. Catharines completely dazed for 3 hours yesterday. I'm happy but a little nervous as it seems like it's just a ton of stuff to do in a short period of time. 

AVS Tech here I come!!!


----------



## JBoyd

Congrats Cat, hope you get that offer soon


----------



## Cat

Well - getting into the PRes was a nightmare - my application to the RegF has been fairly smooth sailing - and I would like to thank Capt. Thomas and Cpl. Salis at CFRC Hamilton for that.

Today at 930am I was given my offer of employment - I'll be swearing into the CF on the 30th of January for AVS Tech. 
Suddenly 5 years seems like forever - but I'm excited 04 FEB 08 BMQ - Here I come!!!


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go, Cat!!  Have fun on course!!


----------



## JBoyd

Congrats Cat, good luck


----------



## Soldiergirl

Congrats Cat!!!! You must so happy, have fun!!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Cat said:
			
		

> Well - getting into the PRes was a nightmare - my application to the RegF has been fairly smooth sailing - and I would like to thank Capt. Thomas and Cpl. Salis at CFRC Hamilton for that.
> 
> Today at 930am I was given my offer of employment - I'll be swearing into the CF on the 30th of January for AVS Tech.
> Suddenly 5 years seems like forever - but I'm excited 04 FEB 08 BMQ - Here I come!!!



Congrats Cat.....that Capt Thomas...what a guy!!   ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM

Cat said:
			
		

> Well - getting into the PRes was a nightmare - my application to the RegF has been fairly smooth sailing - and I would like to thank Capt. Thomas and Cpl. Salis at CFRC Hamilton for that.
> 
> Today at 930am I was given my offer of employment - I'll be swearing into the CF on the 30th of January for AVS Tech.
> Suddenly 5 years seems like forever - but I'm excited 04 FEB 08 BMQ - Here I come!!!



Cpl Salas is from my Home Unit. Shes good stuff.


----------



## BlueJingo

Wow... didn't know I had a fan  :nod:


----------



## Martin74

Hi CAT, I know this is an old thread but it’s worth a try. Just a question about your kidney infection. I noticed that you successfully got in even with your kidney infection. I had a kidney infection in 2018, it was a freak thing that never happened to me and never reoccurred since. My doctor called it acute kidney injury secondary to viral infection. I never needed antibiotics, I was in the hospital hooked up to saline drip for 3 days and it resolved itself on its own. I had to follow up with a nephrologist and everything was 100% ok. Did they need additional medical info from you regarding the prognosis of your infection? I just sent in my final medical info to the RC in Ottawa which included an ecg and blood test since I’m 46 and wondering if this would disqualify me from entering. Thanks for your feedback. Much appreciated.


----------

